# Schwäbische Alb Nordrandweg Befahrung ?



## Ollman (7. August 2006)

Hallo,

wir würden gerne eine Mehrtagestour auf der Schwäbischen Alb fahren. Sind auf den Nordrandweg des Albvereins gestossen. Ist diesen schon jemand gefahren? Tourdauer? Hat jemand evtl. GPS Daten ? sonstige Erfahrungen Tipps?

Besten Dank

Gruss Ollman


----------



## Carsten (7. August 2006)

ist definitiv gesperrt, 2 m Regel. 
Die Abschnitte von Bopfingen über Aalen bis nach Göppingen sind fein, schöne Trails. Alle fahrbar!
Topografische Karte (blau) vom Landesvermessungsamt kaufen. Weg super mit rotem Dreieck markier. GPS absolut unnötig.
ggf steile Trails bergauf auf Schotterwegen umfahren.
Wenn Ihr in AA seid, könnt Ihr Euch ja mal melden, ist mein Heimatrevier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (7. August 2006)

statt gps einfach immer den heerscharen hinterher.


----------



## Fetz (7. August 2006)

Falls Du es doch mit GPS versuchen willst: 
Der Nordrandweg/HW1 ist auf den MagicMaps-DVDs Baden-Württemberg mit drauf. Vielleicht hast Du die ja, ich hab das auch gerade erst festgestellt.


----------



## Ollman (8. August 2006)

Hallo,

Magic Maps DVD hat sich ein alter bike Kumpel gekauft. Ist wirklich noch niemand den Weg gefahren ?

Gruss Ollman


----------



## dubbel (8. August 2006)

Ollman schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wirklich noch niemand den Weg gefahren ?


doch, ich.
zumindest zum teil. 
daher ja meine erschöpfende antwort.


----------



## trauftaenzer (8. August 2006)

Wenn Du noch warten kannst, dann schau mal da rein:
http://www.schwaebischealb.de/
 >Themen>Radeln>Mountainbiken>Mountainbike Herausforderung: Alb statt Alp(en)

Über die Streckenführung wird bei uns in den Gemeinden noch diskutiert. Deswegen halte ich Herbst 2006 für sehr vage.

Der Nordrandweg fällt oft unter die 2m Regel und ist besonders an Wochenenden stark von Wanderen frequentiert.

Martin


----------



## Schlammpaddler (8. August 2006)

Hallo Ollman,

ich bin vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Abschnitt des HW1 (in der Gegend zwischen Göppingen und Weilheim/Teck) als Teil einer mehrtägigen Trans-ALB-Tour gefahren. Ich erinnere mich an sehr viele schöne, aber zum teil sehr fordernde Singletrails. Die Tagesstappe hatte damals glaube ich irgendwas mit 50Km und 2000Hm - zum Teil war es wie Achterbahn fahren.
Leider hat der große Rucksack den Genuß etwas eingeschränkt, bzw an steilen Uphills gebremst.
Die Beschilderung ist gut, aber an Wochenenden und Feiertagen würde ich den Weg ebenfalls meiden.

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Carsten (8. August 2006)

schaut mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210063

besonders der Artikel aus der SchwäPo
Gefahren, ja bin ich , bis Göppingen. Was willst Du wissen


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (8. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> statt gps einfach immer den heerscharen hinterher.



unter der Woche ist es dort schön frei
gps ist unnötig, wenn du dich einfach an der kante orientierest

und trotz der oft erwähnten 2m - Regel: es gibt da inzwischen Abschnitte, auf denen die (Wochenend-) Nutzung durch Fussgänger eine untergeordnete Begleiterscheinung zur regelmässigen abendlichen Befahrung durch Fahrradfahrer geworden ist ...

ich warte schon drauf, dass irgendwer mal meint, diesbezüglich so richtig durchgreifen zu müssen


----------



## Ollman (9. August 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es schon konkrete Hinweise auf den "offiziellen MTB" Albtrauf trail ? Oder ist dieser nur mal geplant. Hier im Schwarzwald sind ja auch "offizielle" Strecken ausgeschildert, jedoch führen diese meist an den besten Spots vorbei ?

Gruss Ollman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (9. August 2006)

Auf der www.schwaebischealb.de steht dass der Alb-xing-Trail ab Herbst 2006(?) ausgeschildert und befahrbar sein soll.


----------



## Carsten (9. August 2006)

Ollman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es schon konkrete Hinweise auf den "offiziellen MTB" Albtrauf trail ? Oder ist dieser nur mal geplant. Hier im Schwarzwald sind ja auch "offizielle" Strecken ausgeschildert, jedoch führen diese meist an den besten Spots vorbei ?
> 
> Gruss Ollman



da kann per Definition bloß sinnloses Schotterweggebolze mit 0,0% Trailanteil raus kommen., Lest mal o.g. Artikel aus der Lokalpresse, da wird alles klar.


----------



## Superfriend (10. August 2006)

Ich bin ab und an mal auf dem Nordrandweg in der Gegend um den Hohenneuffen und Bad Urach unterwegs. Der Weg ist dort ein ganz netter Trail, relativ breit aber mit diversen Steinen und Wurzeln, daher teilweise recht rüttelig. Trotzdem ohne große technische Schwierigkeiten in beide Richtungen befahrbar. Probleme mit Wanderern gab es bisher nicht mehr als anderswo auch. Immer wieder zweigen einzelne Trails ab, die recht steil den Albtrauf hinabführen, teils in engen Serpentinen, teils auch relativ easy zu fahren. Da hilft nur Trial and Error (im doppelten Wortsinn, haha), um das näher auszukundschaften. Hoch kommt man dann immer irgendwie, am besten man entscheidet sich unten vor der Alb stehend für den nächst besten Schotterweg, der wieder hochführt, zur Not kann man auch eine der Landstraßen nehmen. Ganz nett sind die diversen Aussichtpunkte am Trail. Eine besonders schöne Trailvielfalt gibt es am Buckleter Kapf oberhalb von Bad Urach, bei bedarf kann ich Dir da noch mal genaueres sagen.

Ach und: Wer kam eigentlich auf die Idee, diesem Thread Sterne zu verleihen?!

Cheers
cfö


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (11. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> da kann per Definition bloß sinnloses Schotterweggebolze mit 0,0% Trailanteil raus kommen



nur so eine Idee, beim Betrachten des Albrands von oben, als Abhilfe gegen obige Prophezeihung ...

wäre es denkbar, via Google Maps den Verlauf der Trails selber 'nachzurüsten'?

aus der Hilfe zu Google Maps:
"Google Maps (beta) ist seit neustem auch in der Lage, KML oder KMZ-Dateien zu lesen. [...] Diese Funktion kann verwendet werden, um ... Linien zu zeichnen [...] unterstützt derzeit KML-Dateien mit Punkten, Linien, Polygonen, Stilen, Icons und Netzwerk-Links [...] zukünftig auch ... Boden-Overlays, Screen-Overlays, Ordner und Sichtbarkeitseinstellungen"

hört sich lecker an - wenn ich die Infos zur Erstellung von KML-Dateien http://earth.google.com/kml/
ansehen möchte, erhalte ich aber eine leere weisse Seite - so gesehen scheint das machbar, ist aber mit gewissen Tücken gespickt

weiss jemand Genaueres?

Thomas


----------



## Fetz (11. August 2006)

Du willst einen GPS-Track des Nordrandwegs erstellen oder verstehe ich das falsch?
Ich glaube dazu wäre Magicmaps oder jede andere Navigationssoftware (Fugawi, TTQV etc.) wesentlich besser geeignet. In GE siehts Du doch keinen einzigen Trail.
Aber wie schon aben geschrieben: Der GPS-Track ist bei der MagicMaps-DVD dabei!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (11. August 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> In GE siehts Du doch keinen einzigen Trail



Es geht um Google Maps, nicht um Google Earth. Und dass man da (vermutlich) eigene Strecken anlegen bzw. zusammentragen kann.
Meine Vision: Trails, von Locals zusammengestellt, die man, geradeso wie die Autostrecken und Strassen jetzt schon, ins Satellitenfoto einblenden kann. So eine Art Online-Streckenverzeichnis halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabe (11. August 2006)

Wie schon genannt besteht ein Fahrverbot unter 2 m daran wird sich auch in nächster Zeit zumindest in Kreis Göppingen nichts ändern, da verschiedene Gemeinden gegen eine Ausschilderung des Wanderweges als Mountainbikestrecke sind, Allerdings gibt es bei uns durchaus andere Alternativstrecken


----------



## uphillking (11. August 2006)

Schwabe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon genannt besteht ein Fahrverbot unter 2 m daran wird sich auch in nächster Zeit zumindest in Kreis Göppingen nichts ändern, da verschiedene Gemeinden gegen eine Ausschilderung des Wanderweges als Mountainbikestrecke sind, Allerdings gibt es bei uns durchaus andere Alternativstrecken



Ich fahre oft auf der Alb, und habe mir dort wie auch anderswo in BW noch nie etwas aus der 2-Meter-Regelung gemacht. 
Wenn es zu Begegnungen mit Wandern kommt, bremst man ab, fährt'n bisschen auf die Seite und sagt "Hallo" oder "Griaß Gott". Fertig!

Zum anderen Thema:
ein paar schöne Trail-Tipps im Großraum Albstadt, Balingen, Hechingen könnt' ich dazu beitragen.


----------



## Fetz (11. August 2006)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um Google Maps, nicht um Google Earth. Und dass man da (vermutlich) eigene Strecken anlegen bzw. zusammentragen kann.


Sorry, hatte ich übersehen. Aber Google Maps ist - zumindest um Bad Urach rum - gerade mal ein besserer Autoatlas. Wie willst Du da was einzeichnen? Ohne ein zusätzliches Programm wie TTQV zusammen mit den entsprechenden Karten kannst Du die Tracks nicht "anlegen". Die Tracks können dann aber auch in GE importiert werden. Die Satellitendaten in GE werden ja dieselben sein wie in Google Maps.
Letztlich brauchst Du Google Maps nicht, es reicht gps-tour.info in Verbindung mit GE.



			
				keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Vision: Trails, von Locals zusammengestellt, die man, geradeso wie die Autostrecken und Strassen jetzt schon, ins Satellitenfoto einblenden kann. So eine Art Online-Streckenverzeichnis halt.


Davon halte ich nicht viel: Wenn sich jemand für unsere Trails hier interessiert, kann er sich gerne anschließen und 'ne Runde mitfahren. Ins Netz stellen würde ich diese nicht. Solange es allerdings nur um Wege geht, die auch nach dem LWaldG befahren werden dürfen, habe ich damit kein Problem. Aber wer will die fahren?


----------



## Carsten (12. August 2006)

Wie schon gesagt, was illegal ist wird bitte nicht veröffentlicht. Das reicht wenn das die locals im kopf haben
...und mein angebot für Aalen steht. Ich führ Euch ne geniale Schotterwegetour


----------



## Fetz (12. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> ...und mein angebot für Aalen steht. Ich führ Euch ne geniale Schotterwegetour


Da komm ich drauf zurück!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (22. Juli 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, was illegal ist wird bitte nicht veröffentlicht. Das reicht wenn das die locals im kopf haben
> ...und mein angebot für Aalen steht. Ich führ Euch ne geniale Schotterwegetour



www.bikemap.de


----------



## der_schwabe (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab den Faden mal wieder hervorgekramt...

Nach einigen Alpenüberquerungen und dem Westweg letztes Jahr, möchte ich mit meinen Kollegen evtl. in 2012 den Schwäbischen Alb Nordrand Weg fahren. Nach diversen Recherchen bietet es sich wohl an von Donauwörth nach Tuttlingen zu fahren.

Kartenmaterial und GPS-Daten sollten ja kein Problem darstellen... Beides gibt es reichlich.

Mir geht es um Erlebnisse von Fahrern - möglichst von solchen, die die gesamte Strecke gefahren sind; lohnt es sich z.B. in Donauwörth zu starten oder kann man sich die ersten Etappen bis z.B. Bopfingen schenken?

Wir würden montags starten und möglichst vor Sonntag ankommen (wollen) um unnötigen Ärger mit Wanderern aus dem Weg zu fahren. Etappen mit ca. 60 - 80 km und max. 2.000 HM (die "Königsetappe darf auch mehr haben) sollten kein Problem darstellen.

Kenne den Weg im Bereich Bosler, Teck, Randecker Maar und Bad Urach. Ist recht abwechslungsreich aber mit ein paar Ausnahmen gut fahrbar (für mein Fahrkönnen ;-)

Würde mich über ein Feedback sehr freuen.


----------



## Carsten (14. Dezember 2011)

hoch zus sind manche Trails kein Spaß, deshalb lieber im Bogen drum auf Schotter hoch.
Donauwörth bis Bopfingen ist ziemlich flach, Trails sind rar, rund um Aalen, Heubach usw. wirds denn richtig interessant.


----------



## jackob (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich kenne den Weg von Auen(Kirchheim Teck) bis nach Tuttlingen.
Man kann den Weg sicher auch ohne GPS fahren, aber das Schildchen Suchen nimmt einem an manchen Stellen ganz schön den Flow, von verpassten Abzweigungen ganz zu schweigen.

Schiebepassagen gibt's in beide Richtungen immer mal wieder und man denkt anders herum wäre das jetzt nicht schlecht. Trotzdem, wenn ihr nicht die totale Schiebeallergie habt, würde ich den Weg einfach so fahren wie er ist, weil die Schiebepassagen nie wirklich lang sind und weil man beim Umfahren ja auch immer ein wenig verpasst.

Falls ihr doch Umfahrungen oder eine Unterkunft im Raum Balingen Hechingen sucht dann gebt mir Bescheid.


----------



## Reddi (4. Januar 2012)

Vom Ermstal (Bad Urach, Metzingen) bis Sonnenbühl ist mein Revier  Unterkunft vermieten wir auch, ist dann aber (wer es braucht flache) 15km weiter östlich mitten auf der Alb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seffi (5. Januar 2012)

Bin mal von Lauterstein bis Albstadt gefahren und dabei auch stellenweise auf dem HW 1.
Zu lange dem HW 1 zu folgen fand ich nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei. So schön's ist, aber wenn man stundenlang nur Trail fährt, will man (ich) irgendwann auch mal vorwärts kommen. 
Heute würd ich aber einige Ecken anders fahren und mir mehr Zeit lassen.


----------



## der_schwabe (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Zunächst mal vielen Dank für die bisher eingegangen Zuschriften und die Bereitschaft uns eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit anzubieten bzw. bei der Suche danach behilflich zu sein.

Wir hatten gestern unser erstes konspiratives Treffen und hierbei wurde der Beschluss gefasst, dass es 2012 zwei Mehrtagestouren geben soll.

Zunächst wollen wir im Mai oder Juni drei oder max. vier Etappen des HW1 abfahren. Ich dachte an die Strecke von Bopfingen bzw. Aalen bis mind. Bad Urach - Sollte es zeitlich passen werden wir auch noch weiter fahren.

Ausserdem wollen wir im Juli unser Glück mit einer Mont Blanc Umrundung versuchen...

So long 

Happy Trails 

Marco


----------



## bikeandi1974 (27. Februar 2012)

Tach auch!

Ich plane das Ganze auch gerade für das verlängerte Wochenende um den 1. Mai
Klar, dass das mit den Wanderern nicht ideal ist, aber mal sehen. In den deutschen Mittelgebirgen wird es nirgendwo besser aussehen. Ist schonmal jemand die Richtung von Tuttlingen nach Donauwörth gefahren? Andersrum ists ja vom Albverein empfohlen, aber nicht für Biker...
Außerdem schwanke ich wegen der Länge der Etappen. Wenn man wirklich ausschließlich auf dem Albtrauf unterwegs ist, können 50 km schon sehr viel sein.


----------



## noie95 (8. März 2012)

hallo,

ich habe den HW 1 für dieses jahr geplant. kartenmaterial vom lva sind vorhanden, toureinteilung für 5 oder 6 etappen steht auch soweit.
da ich bisher nicht wirklich etwas detailiertes gelesen habe, frage ich jetzt nochmals nach und bitte um antwort zu folgenden drei punkten:

- gibt es jemanden der den HW 1 schon komplett bezwungen hat (fahrrichtung von donauwörth nach tuttlingen) ohne etwas zu umfahren? "immer rotes dreieck...!"

- in wieviel etappen? und welche etappeneinteilung (von ort bis ort)?

- wo wurde übernachtet? info zur jeweiligen pension/hotel usw?

ich wäre echt dankbar um jede info zu diesen punkten. falls jemand erfahrung hat, es aber nicht öffentlich schreiben möchte, bitte eine email oder profilnachricht an mich.


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. März 2012)

die Strecke von Tuttlingen Richtung Donauwörth (HW2) ist zumindest während des Donauduechbruchs von Fridingen bis Sigmaringen landsachaftlich und trailtechnisch grandios (mein Heimatrevier) ob danach noch was kommt, weiß ich nicht, aber das Beste sicherlich mit zu Beginn. Man darf halt nicht viel Zeit unten an der Donau auf dem Donauradweg verbringen


----------



## noie95 (8. März 2012)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> die Strecke von Tuttlingen Richtung Donauwörth (HW2) ist zumindest während des Donauduechbruchs von Fridingen bis Sigmaringen landsachaftlich und trailtechnisch grandios (mein Heimatrevier) ob danach noch was kommt, weiß ich nicht, aber das Beste sicherlich mit zu Beginn. Man darf halt nicht viel Zeit unten an der Donau auf dem Donauradweg verbringen



ich meinte eigentlich den hw1 und nicht den südrandweg, den es ja auch gibt. erstmal den hw1 viell nä jahr den hw2


----------



## H33 (8. März 2012)

Ich bin 2009 den HW 1 von Aalen bis Tuttlingen gefahren, die letzten drei Etappen waren das Pfingstwochenende. Wanderertechnisch war das überhaupt kein Problem, in der Erinnerung war großteils eher überhaupt nix los, lediglich um Albstatt rum war nennenswertes Aufkommen. 

Grüße H33


----------



## noie95 (8. März 2012)

H33 schrieb:


> Ich bin 2009 den HW 1 von Aalen bis Tuttlingen gefahren, die letzten drei Etappen waren das Pfingstwochenende. Wanderertechnisch war das überhaupt kein Problem, in der Erinnerung war großteils eher überhaupt nix los, lediglich um Albstatt rum war nennenswertes Aufkommen.
> 
> Grüße H33



weißt du noch wo du jeweils übernachtet hast?


----------



## Dr.BunnyHop (9. März 2012)

Die 3 Tages-Tour von CAPENDO ist  eine super schöne Tour. Die Tour startet bei der Burg Hohenzollern und  führt über schöne Trails entlang des Albtraufs bis ins Donautal nach  Fridingen. Dabei wird auch der Höchste der Alb - der Lemberg -  erklommen. Herrliche Aussicht vom Schwarzwald bis zu den Schweizer  Alpen. 
Im "MTB-begeisterten" Gebiet rund um Albstadt gibt es mit Wanderern kaum  Probleme. Kann nur über ein freundliches Miteinander berichten... Ansonsten kann ich H33 nur beipflichten: Auf der Strecke ist fast nix los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodies (9. März 2012)

als Albstädter muss ich leider berichten, daß dank der erfolgreichen Vermarktung der Traufgänge ( www.traufgaenge.de) das Rotsockenaufkommen insbesondere auf dem HW1 quasi explodiert ist und da sie als Premiumwanderwege beworben werden sich das Verständnis der Wanderer gegenüber Bikern in Grenzen hält. Der x-ing wird gerade noch weiter von der Traufkante weg verlegt um das Konfliktpotential zu entschärfen.

Ich würde jedenfalls das Wochenende bei der Tourplanung meiden. Ansonsten zwar dank 2m-Regel illegal, aber z.B. meine Lieblingsabschnitte Dreifürstenstein-Jungingen oder Himberg-Albstadt-Laufen absolute geile Trails, sofern man fahren dürfte;-).

Aber: HW1 ist Wanderweg und insbesondere bergauf sind dann auch Trage- Schiebepassagen auf der roten Dreicksroute angesagt, oder Umfahrung.


----------



## schnelltreter (12. April 2012)

Ich möchte evtl. auch den Nordrandweg befahren. Allerdings mit Übernachtung im Gelände. Wie viele Hütten gibt es denn so am Wegesrand in denen man mit Isomatte + Schlafsack schlafen kann? Ist es in etwa vergleichbar mit dem Schwarzwald?


----------



## Reddi (12. April 2012)

Wenn du eine Hütte ohne Bewirtung meinst, wo du nur ein Dach überm Kopf und notfalls noch nen uralt-Holzofen hast... kenne ich zwischen Bad Urach und Schloss Lichtenstein keine einzige. Und da bin ich ca. einmal pro Woche unterwegs. Kann aber auch sein dass das gerade eine Lücke ist...


----------



## chorge (12. April 2012)

Also ich wüsste da auch wenige... Was es aber schon immer wieder gibt, sind Unterstände an Grillplätzen! Und natürlich Höhlen, in deren Eingangsbereich man sich niederlassen kann - hier sollte aus Naturschutzgründen aber natürlich KEIN Feuer gemacht werden bitte!!!!!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (12. April 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Hütte ohne Bewirtung meinst, wo du nur ein Dach überm Kopf und notfalls noch nen uralt-Holzofen hast... kenne ich zwischen Bad Urach und Schloss Lichtenstein keine einzige. Und da bin ich ca. einmal pro Woche unterwegs. Kann aber auch sein dass das gerade eine Lücke ist...



Also ich denke schon, dass es da was gibt, oder? Also, wenn es nur um einen Unterstand geht, kein Luxus, wirklich nur Dach über dem Kopf. Keine Toilette und kein fließend Wasser. Die Frage ist, ob diese Hütten in irgendeiner Karte auftauchen und evtl. ca. 200m vom Nordrandweg entfernt liegen dürfen!?
Ich habe mir beim Albverein den Nordrandweg- Kartensatz bestellt und kann mal nachsehen.


----------



## gtbiker (12. April 2012)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Hütte ohne Bewirtung meinst, wo du nur ein Dach überm Kopf und notfalls noch nen uralt-Holzofen hast... kenne ich zwischen Bad Urach und Schloss Lichtenstein keine einzige. Und da bin ich ca. einmal pro Woche unterwegs. Kann aber auch sein dass das gerade eine Lücke ist...



Seltbachtalhütte, Hütte nahe Göllesberg, Ruine Stahleck, Hütte zw Eckfelsen und Greifenstein usw. Da gibts noch mehr, das waren jetzt nur die recht nahe am HW1 liegen und unbewirtet sind. Dazu noch Scheunen auf der Hochfläche, Abris und weiteres. 
Was ich damit sagen will, auf der Alb gibt es mehr als genug Hütten um wild zu übernachten. Die Etappen müssen aber gut gelegt werden um schöne Übernachtungsplätze (!) und vielleicht sogar eine Quelle oder Bachlauf in der Nähe zu haben. Auf dem Weg schaft man auch nicht sooo viele KM an einem Tag, sollte man auch immer Bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnelltreter (12. April 2012)

Also generell meinte ich schon die einfachste Variante: Ein Dach über dem Kopf mit etwas Wind & Wetterschutz.



gtbiker schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will, auf der Alb gibt es mehr als genug Hütten um wild zu übernachten. Die Etappen müssen aber gut gelegt werden um schöne Übernachtungsplätze (!) und vielleicht sogar eine Quelle oder Bachlauf in der Nähe zu haben. Auf dem Weg schaft man auch nicht sooo viele KM an einem Tag, sollte man auch immer Bedenken.



Da fängt mein Problem an  Ich weiß nicht genau wie viele KM am Tag ich schaffe und würde das gerne auf mich zukommen lassen und die Übernachtungsplätze spontan suchen. Dies wiederspricht aber deinem zweiten Punkt mit den "schönen Übernachtungsplätzen" ...

Fallen dir spontan "schöne Übernachtungsplätze" ein, die man nicht verpassen sollte? Dann nur her damit


----------



## Reddi (12. April 2012)

Wenn dir ein Dach überm Kopf nicht so wichtig ist, Ruine Greifenstein ist schön. Genau wie ne Nacht unter den Sternen.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (12. April 2012)

schnelltreter schrieb:


> Also generell meinte ich schon die einfachste Variante: Ein Dach über dem Kopf mit etwas Wind & Wetterschutz.



48.472196,9.313531
Das "Wetterschutzgewölbe" bei St.Johann-Würtingen ist lustig - es bietet 2 trockene Liegeplätze. Plane mitbringen, Vogelklecker überall.
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5323/6925536172_73fde40919_b_d.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/6925536184_6168d42314_b_d.jpg

Herzlichen Dank dem SAV!


----------



## Andi_85 (12. April 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche führt der HW1 auch durch Beuren und man kommt an der Balzholzerhütte vorbei. 
Diese Hütte ist halt sehr offen, aber in Beuren gibts auch mehrere Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten.

Und zum Duschen würde sich die Kleinschwimmhalle anbieten (Öffnungszeiten beachten ). Dort darf man auch nur zum Duschen rein. 
Wer dann noch eine Badehose dabei hat kann natürlich auch noch eine runde schwimmen oder sich im Thermalbad erholen. 

Gastgeberverzeichnis


----------



## schnelltreter (13. April 2012)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> 48.472196,9.313531
> Das "Wetterschutzgewölbe" bei St.Johann-Würtingen ist lustig - es bietet 2 trockene Liegeplätze. Plane mitbringen, Vogelklecker überall.
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5323/6925536172_73fde40919_b_d.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/6925536184_6168d42314_b_d.jpg
> ...



Yes! Diese Übernachtung ist gebucht! Vielen Dank 

Kennt jemand noch was ganz im Süden bei Tuttlingen?


----------



## Reddi (13. April 2012)

@ kein Trinkwasser: Hab das Ding immer nur beim Vorbeifahren gesehen, jetzt weiß ich immerhin dass ich mir das nicht mehr genauer ansehen muss 

Aber hast recht: ca. 300m von der Kante entfernt. Von einem Stück, dass ich lieber in Süd-Nord-Richtung fahre, weil mans da richtig schön laufen lassen kann


----------



## schnelltreter (10. Mai 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Ich plane das Ganze auch gerade für das verlängerte Wochenende um den 1. Mai



Und wie war es? Ich plane es für das verlängerte WE nächste Woche.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Mai 2012)

Moin, moin,

die Tour war genial! Hing natürlich auch mit dem Wetter zusammen - besser gehts nicht! Etappen waren soweit auch gut zusammengestellt, sportlich- aber nicht unmöglich. Trailtechnisch ist der HW1 bekanntermaßen ein Traum. Alles dabei, von Forstwegautobahn (wenig) über flowige Trails (viiiiel) bis zu gerade noch fahr - und tragbar.
Hier in Kürze die 1. Mai Tour:

# Anreise von Nürtingen nach Donauwörth mit dem Zug (2h, Schönes WE Ticket mit Bike Mitnahme für 55 Öre/3 Pers.)
# 85km, ca. 6h, ca. 1.500 Hm bis Aalen-Unterkochen, Pension Stütz, 34 
inkl. Frühstück, Essen beim "Georgier" um die Ecke, sehr empfehlenswert.

# Unterkochen nach Gingen / Fils bzw. Kuchen wegen Übernachtungsmöglichkeit
# 65km, 5h 15min, 1.650 Hm, Pension am Markt, 25  ohne Frühstück;
Frühstück in der Bäckerei am Marktplatz, Abendessen beim Italiener (50m
entfernt), empfehlenswert

# Kuchen nach Hülben
# 65km, 6h, 2.150 Hm, Übernachtung bei nem Kumpel; Gaststätte
Germania soll aber ganz anständig sein

# Hülben bis zur Nebelhöhle, über HW5 zur Wanne und Bahnhof Reutlingen
# 55km, 4,5 h, 1.400 Hm; durch den 1. Mai stark frequentiert,
deshalb kürzeste Etappe.

Meine größte Sorge war das Konfliktpotential mit Wanderern (v.a. wg. 1. Mai). War aber total unbegründet, wenn man früh genug das Tempo rausnimmt (wichtig) und die Leute freundlich grüßt. Meistens war sogar Bewunderung in den Kommentaren dabei.
Den Rest bis Tuttlingen plane ich noch für dieses Jahr (wohl 2 Tage nötig)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Mai 2012)

schnelltreter schrieb:


> Also generell meinte ich schon die einfachste Variante: Ein Dach über dem Kopf mit etwas Wind & Wetterschutz.



Mir fällt gerade auf, dass Du ja low budget unterwegs sein willst 

Also Hütten gibts wahrlich genug. Wenn Du den dreiblättrigen Albvereins Kartensatz hast, dann hast Du darauf einige Hütten verzeichnet. Das passt schon ganz gut. Ist zum Planen auch super wegen Höhenprofil und km- Angaben. Wir sind an vielen Hütten vorbeigefahren, die eine einfache Übernachtungsmöglichkeit geboten hätten. Z.B. bei der Ruine Greifenstein (s.o.) ist auch nebendran ein (verrauchtes) Hüttchen. Falls es zu regnen anfängt kann man da immernoch rein. Kurz nach dem Reußenstein liegt auch noch was ordentliches usw.

Auf jeden Fall wirst Du Deinen Spaß haben


----------



## Carsten (12. Mai 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> # 85km, ca. 6h, ca. 1.500 Hm bis Aalen-Unterkochen, Pension Stütz, 34 
> inkl. Frühstück, Essen beim "Georgier" um die Ecke, sehr empfehlenswert.
> 
> # Unterkochen nach Gingen / Fils bzw. Kuchen wegen Übernachtungsmöglichkeit
> ...



dann wart Ihr die Biker, die wir So früh auf dem Volkmarsberg getroffen haben? Hattet ja echt glück mit dem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnelltreter (12. Mai 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf, dass Du ja low budget unterwegs sein willst



Nicht Low-Budget sondern *Max-Adventure* 

Ich starte am Mittwoch ab Aalen und habe vor den HW1 und den HW2 auf dem Rückweg bis Sonntag abzuradeln. Da hab ich dann nicht so viel Zeit zum schlafen 

Jetzt noch hoffen, dass es nicht all zu nass wird


----------



## Carsten (12. Mai 2012)

ist ja lange hell 
also 14 h im sattel sind drin...und draußen pennen hat definitiv den Vorteil, dass man morgens nicht drauf warten muss, dass sich irgend eine Herbergsdame um 8.00 Uhr bequemt ein Frühstück zu machen...
um die Zeit hat man locker schon die ersten 1000 hm runter gerissen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (12. Mai 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> dann wart Ihr die Biker, die wir So früh auf dem Volkmarsberg getroffen haben? Hattet ja echt glück mit dem Wetter!



Yep, das waren wir. Allerdings sind wir zu dritt gestartet und waren auf dem Volkmarsberg schon einer weniger 
Das Wetter war aber kein Glück, sondern so bestellt 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du derjenige einer warst, mit dem wir uns (länger) unterhalten haben!?



schnelltreter schrieb:


> Nicht Low-Budget sondern *Max-Adventure*



Max-Adventure ist ja schön und gut und 11 h im Sattel war ich (auf dem Rennrad) auch schon... aber in diesem Gelände 5 Tage lang...??? Na dann viel Spass


----------



## bikeandi1974 (12. Mai 2012)

Carsten schrieb:


> dann wart Ihr die Biker, die wir So früh auf dem Volkmarsberg getroffen haben? Hattet ja echt glück mit dem Wetter!



Hier noch der Beweis... ok, ohne Datum und Uhrzeit nur ein Indiz


----------



## Carsten (13. Mai 2012)

ja, ich war der mit dem "zweiten" Liteville


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (13. Mai 2012)

schnelltreter schrieb:


> Ich starte am Mittwoch ab Aalen und habe vor den HW1 und den HW2 auf dem Rückweg bis Sonntag abzuradeln. Da hab ich dann nicht so viel Zeit zum schlafen



ok - eine erste zeitsparende Übernachtung direkt auf der Strecke könnte vielleicht der Dreifürstenstein sein?

wind- und wettergeschützt, Feuerstelle nebenan
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7211/7191116462_5cccbe308f_b_d.jpg

und nette Aussicht
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5198/7191118452_7d11176ae9_b_d.jpg
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8163/7191141768_9d5dba0405_b_d.jpg


----------



## schnelltreter (14. Mai 2012)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> ok - eine erste zeitsparende Übernachtung direkt auf der Strecke könnte vielleicht der Dreifürstenstein sein?



Ja, die hab ich auch schon selbst gefunden und mir einen Waypoint gesetzt. Aber 180km ab Aalen sind schon ein Wort  

Heute morgen hab ich noch eine Testrunde mit 50% meines geplanten Gepäcks gemacht - Seither hab ich beschlossen mir keine Kilometerziele mehr vorzunehmen und alles spontan zu machen


----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. Mai 2012)

schnelltreter schrieb:


> Heute morgen hab ich noch eine Testrunde mit 50% meines geplanten Gepäcks gemacht



...das kommt noch dazu... Fährst Du sonst auch mit Rucksack, oder meistens ohne?


----------



## schnelltreter (14. Mai 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> ...das kommt noch dazu... Fährst Du sonst auch mit Rucksack, oder meistens ohne?



Keine Sorge, mein Gepäck ist optimal am Rad verstaut. Aber schwer ist es halt trotzdem  Und ja, ich weiß was ich tue und freue mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (14. Mai 2012)

schnelltreter schrieb:


> Und ja, ich weiß was ich tue und freue mich drauf



Ok, ok, ich bin überzeugt...  RESPEKT!

West- und Ostweg bin ich auch schpn längere Abschnitte gefahren, also wenn Du das schon weggetreten hast sollten HW1 und HW2 auch machbar sein.
Den Unterschied zu einem Brevet finde ich - für mich - trotzdem extrem. Auf der Straße kann ich viel länger fahren als im Gelände...
Also viel Spass und ich freue mich auf den Bericht auf dawncycling


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (14. Mai 2012)

schnelltreter schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, mein Gepäck ist optimal am Rad verstaut.



Will heissen, Du fährst technische Trails mit dieser Revelate-Packtasche? Sowas hab ich auch, finde das aber für solche Strecken reichlich problematisch
a) baumelt gehörig hin + her (je schwerer, desto wuchtiger)
b) man kann nicht mehr hinter den Sattel runter
und macht für mich dadurch etliches unfahrbar.

Insgesamt dennoch besser als als die Rucksack-Quälerei, auf Langstrecke sowieso.


----------



## schnelltreter (15. Mai 2012)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Will heissen, Du fährst technische Trails mit dieser Revelate-Packtasche? Sowas hab ich auch, finde das aber für solche Strecken reichlich problematisch
> a) baumelt gehörig hin + her (je schwerer, desto wuchtiger)
> b) man kann nicht mehr hinter den Sattel runter
> und macht für mich dadurch etliches unfahrbar.



Das baumeln hab ich bisher nicht (negativ) feststellen können. Ist schon alles recht dicht am Rad und gut verzurrt. Das mit dem hinter dem Sattel ist aber in der Tat ein Problem. Aber da ich sonst auch nicht so der Downhiller bin fahre ich da eh langsam und hab auch keine Probleme mal bergab zu schieben.

We will see 

Aber ich gestehe: Ich hab keine Ahnung wie technisch der HW1 wirklich ist. Ich habe mir keine Etappen geplant und lass mich treiben. Und wenn ich den ganzen Tag schieben muss und es am Ende nur bis Tuttlingen schaffe ist es auch nicht schlimm ...

Den Start hab ich aufgrund des schlechten Wetters am Mittwoch schon mal auf Donnerstag verlegt. 
Fängt schon mal gut an


----------



## schnelltreter (21. Mai 2012)

So, bin wieder zu Hause. Es war der HAMMER und es gibt sehr viel zu erzählen. Daher schreibe ich noch einen Tourbericht, der aber noch ein wenig dauert...

Vorab nur ein Riesen-Dankeschön an keinTrinkwasser für diesen Tipp hier:



keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> 48.472196,9.313531
> Das "Wetterschutzgewölbe" bei St.Johann-Würtingen ist lustig - es bietet 2 trockene Liegeplätze. Plane mitbringen, Vogelklecker überall.
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5323/6925536172_73fde40919_b_d.jpg
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/6925536184_6168d42314_b_d.jpg
> ...



Am ersten Tag bin ich von Aalen bis zum Wetterschutzgewölbe gekommen. Was für eine tolle Unterkunft! Diese Aussicht beim schlafengehen bekommt man für kein Geld der Welt! Von wegen Low-Budget 

Und morgends hab ich etliche Füchse auf der Wiese bei der "Frühstücks"-Suche beobachten können.
Ich dagegen musste erstmal noch 25 km radeln bis ich eine Bäckerei gefunden hatte


----------



## Athabaske (22. Mai 2012)

...hattest Du da tatsächlich Angst, es könnte einer über Dich drübersteigen und das Rad klauen?

Ansonsten Respekt! Mit Minimalgepäck und als Draußenschläfer per Mountainbike unterwegs. Bin zwar selbst schon etwas auf Reisen mit Rad gewesen, aber das würde ich mir nicht mehr zutrauen.


----------



## schnelltreter (22. Mai 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...hattest Du da tatsächlich Angst, es könnte einer über Dich drübersteigen und das Rad klauen?



 Ja hatte ich. Wegen der ungewohnten Geräusche im Freien brauche ich Ohrstöpsel zum schlafen. Und dann bekomme ich aber fast nix mehr von der Aussenwelt mit. Aber du hast schon recht, eigentlich war es Schwachsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnelltreter (22. Mai 2012)

Wie versprochen der Bericht zu meiner Tour am letzten WE:

*Auf dr Alb ond om d Alb ond om d Alb rom*


----------



## Athabaske (22. Mai 2012)

Danke für den schönen Bericht!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (18. Juni 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Bericht!



Yep, schließe mich an! Toller Bericht.
Aber auch ein "Danke" dafür, dass Du doch zeitweise vom HW1 (und 2) abgebogen bist, denn das meinte ich mit "in diesem Gelände" und für mehrere Tage unterwegs zu sein  Alles andere wäre mir schon "außerirdisch" vorgekommen. Allerdings meinte ich, dass Du auf Deinen anderen Touren eine Federgabel verbaut hattest?!? Täusche ich mich, oder hast Du bewusst darauf verzichtet?


----------



## schnelltreter (25. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich gebe dir schon recht mit dem Gelände. Irgendwann hat man echt keinen Bock mehr auf schieben. Die Federgabel hab ich durch die Niner Gabel ersetzt. Bei der Schwarzwald Tour letztes ist das Gepäck immer wieder auf den Reifen gekommen. Selbst mit Lockout. Ich bin nicht so der Downhiller und ich kann mir keine bessere Gabel für diesen Einsatzzweck vorstellen. 

OT: By the way: Tour Divide Sieger 2012 Ollie hat auch die Niner Gabel und eine Rohloff


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. Juni 2012)

Schon klar 

"Früher" sind wir auch immer alles ohne so SchnickSchnack gefahren 

Irgendwie ging es schon, aber auf eine Federgabel will ich echt nicht mehr verzichten (und ein paar andere Sachen...). Wenn man das Gepäck vorne verstauen muss, dann wirds aber schon schwierig. Gibts nicht auch Lowrider für Federgabeln? Wenn man da das leichte Gepäck reinstopft und die ungefederte Masse versucht klein zu halten? Sicher geht etwas Performance verloren, aber mit den Luftgabeln könnte das ja gehen mit dem Abstimmen...?


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (9. Mai 2013)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Ich plane das Ganze auch gerade für das verlängerte Wochenende um den 1. Mai
> Klar, dass das mit den Wanderern nicht ideal ist, aber mal sehen.



Welches Blüten die kranke egoistische Ignoranz gegenüber den Regeln inzwischen treibt, konnte man am vergangenen Wochenende erleben:

Sonntag 05.05.2013, Sonnenwetter nach laaanger Schlechtwetterphase, der HW1 vom Regen der Vortage mit reichlich vielen, ausgiebigen + knöcheltiefen Schlammpassagen. Die Wanderer, i.W. bergauf, mehrere Gruppen so um die 10 - 15 Personen, können sich an manchen Stellen deshalb nur schwer auf den Beinen halten. Insbesondere die älteren. Sie unterhalten sich eben darüber, dass diese Wegzerstörungen von den Mountainbikern verursacht seien, die dort illegal runterfahren.

Da beginnt von oben ein Strom zu fliessen - die Schlammspringer zwängen sich auf dem handtuchbreiten Pfad nach unten: ein knapp 20 Personen starker, ADFC-geführter Ausflug.

Da bleibt einem doch die Spucke weg. Ich kann mir nur wenige Aktionen vorstellen, die *noch* provokanter wirken würden...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Mai 2013)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Blubb



Schlecht geschlafen?

a) Letztes Jahr
b) war ich gestern in meiner Heimat unterwegs und die Singletrails sind mittlerweile "Tringletrails", denn die Holzerntemaschinen interessiert Regen und Natur mal garnicht!
c) komme ich mir verpopot vor, wenn dann noch einer was von "zerstörte Wege durch MTB'ler" blubbert! Das hat keinen Bezug mehr zur Realität!


----------



## noie95 (9. Mai 2013)

... der sollte es mal mit trinkwasser probieren!!!
kein trinkwasser kann auf dauer einfach net gesund sein.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (29. September 2013)

So, mit 16 Monaten Unterbrechung den Rest des HW1 zu Ende (Nebelhöhle - Tuttlingen) geradelt 









Das Schild in Tuttlingen ist leider etwas mickrig (im Vergleich mit dem Start in Donauwörth...) aber schee wars 

Zum Thema Wanderer und MTBler: Samstag und Sonntag waren erwartungsgemäß sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs, aber bis auf die Gebiete um die Wanderparkplätze und bei Burgen oder bekannten Aussichtspunkten waren sehr wenige Konfliktmöglichkeiten gegeben.
Der größte Teil war sehr freundlich bis begeistert ("...auf kommt, die feuern wir jetzt an!"). Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, aber das war eine Einzelperson, von insgesamt vielleicht 100!


----------



## Carsten (30. September 2013)

Hoffe Ihr habt alle die Petition gegen die 2 m Willkür in BW unterschrieben? Damit dieser Weg irgend wann mal legal befahren werden darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (30. September 2013)

Klar!

Interessant war, dass der eine einzige, der sich uns gegenüber "intolerant" verhalten hat, sich nicht geäußert hat, wie, wann, warum oder dass wir dort fahren, sondern nur ein "ihr dürft hier nicht fahren!" für uns übrig hatte. Am Ende ist es diese Rechthaberei (hat er ja dank 2m- Regel), die ein gemeinsames Miteinander auf den Wegen aushebelt...


----------



## noie95 (30. September 2013)

@bikeandi

super! gratulation!


----------

